# flag fish with my betta's



## dirtydutch4x

Im most likely going to try but I would like to hear opinions, can you put american flag fish with betta's?
If you dont know what they are here is a link, im picking some up this weekend.
American Flag Fish Profile,Jordanella floridae with care, maintenance requirements and breeding information for your tropical fish


----------



## susankat

Personally I wouldn't. Male flags can get pretty rough with other fish.


----------



## riftlakes

Male J floridae can be fin nippers.. but they get real aggressive if there is a female present... NOTE-- they were considered to be cichlids for a long time

fin nippers and bettas do not mix well of course...

just my opinion an d opinions are like--- well you know.. lol


----------



## dirtydutch4x

well believe it or not but I do appreciate your opinions.*thumbsup thanx
they are together for a week now and no nipping yet, I am watching for it.


----------



## riftlakes

ahh shooot.. that smart comment at end was directed more at me...

I have hear d folks say that they disagree with J floridae somtimes bad attitude... My experiences they were nippy but not too nasty except male with females or any fish too close to eggs or fry

It happens.. they vary in a couple breeding strategies as well.

I am interested.. do you have males or males and females...

cover??? would like to hear more

Ken


----------



## dirtydutch4x

I have 1 male and 1 female right now, so far they just swim past each other without a problem, In this tank there are 4 female bettas and 1 male, I know, not a smart move but how will I know if I dont try, right. anyway the only agression in the tank is the female bettas to each other. the bettas are mom, dad and 3 daughters. I have pics in my albums*o2


----------



## dirtydutch4x

so here i am a couple weeks in with them together and i went through a nipping phase that laster a couple days, since they have been good for about 4 days. 9im starting to plant the tank and they seem to all like it. thinking of what i could add to the mix, any ideas??


----------



## riftlakes

diamond killis ( Adenia xenica) would be an attractive and hospitable addition...

the plants may well reduce any nipping activity down well...
the flag fish occur in densly vegetated swampy areas.. with little eye shot of other inhabitants.. so reducing their line of sight will aid in your endeavor for sure


----------



## dirtydutch4x

the lfs around me suck! cant find a good selection of fish at all.*y2


----------



## dirtydutch4x

Well here we are in January and everything is fine in the mix, Ive added 2 pencilfish and a couple guppies and everyone is doing great. they all come to the same corner of the tank at feeding time and eat together. The flags even tried spawning once. O yea, im thinking about a male and female german blue ram next, any opinions? please share, thanks


----------



## dirtydutch4x

Pencilfish


male betta


female betta


Flagfish


----------

